# Drawing of Rearing Quarter Horse



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Thats gorgeous. Do you just use lead pencil for your drawings, or do you use something else?


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

sparky said:


> Thats gorgeous. Do you just use lead pencil for your drawings, or do you use something else?


 It usually depends on how I want to shade. If I need to go really dark I'll mix it up with a #9B and #4B and #2B, but for this one I just used a regular #2B pencil.


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

:O! im speachless it's a fantastic drawing!


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow! Awsome im gonna try to draw something lol 

-chelsea-


----------

